
Ask HN: How to move up in the career? - altrudoc
I am doing software development for 10+ years now and work for one of the big 4 tech company. I feel that I am stuck in my career. I am managing a team indirectly but that&#x27;s just not cutting it for me in terms of what I want to achieve.<p>How can I break into people management? I am good with handling people. I feel that my manager is dark triad. I am a bit narcissistic too. I discussed my goals many times with him but he just makes up something to pass on the situation.<p>I have the drive, energy and potential to move up. I know simply asking for promotion is not gonna be enough. What are dark triad ways and covert psychology techniques I can use to move up?
======
SirLJ
Best check for openings in other departments /1 level up in your company if
you don't have the support of your boss... since you are managing the team
other bosses must see your potential as well, so maybe talk to them as well...
good luck!

------
meric
Is this satire?

"I feel that my manager is dark triad. I am a bit narcissistic too. "

"What are dark triad ways and covert psychology techniques I can use to move
up?"

It sounds you are projecting onto your manager.

